
Water – a native Go library for TUN/TAP interfaces - jinqueeny
https://github.com/songgao/water
======
jinqueeny
It

\- wraps almost only syscalls and uses only Go standard types;

\- exposes standard interfaces; plays well with standard packages like io,
bufio, etc.

\- does not handle memory management (allocating/destructing slice). It's up
to user to decide whether/how to reuse buffers.

